

Show HN: Vulnia – Security email alerts about technologies you use daily - jipipayo
https://vulnia.com/

======
WestCoastJustin
First off, I think there is a need for this type of thing, and I would use
something like this!

Some ideas:

    
    
      - what does it look like once you login (screenshots)
      - please have an examples page or something like that
      - can I build a list like rails, ubuntu, nginx and have it email me? (examples page)
      - what does the score do? (again, examples page)
      - depending on the data feed, you might also include - 
          app updates, like -- new version of rails, nginx, or flash, etc

------
leereeves
I'd like to use this without e-mail, perhaps by building a list of
technologies in a query string like

[https://vulnia.com?vulnerabilities=rails%2C%20ruby%2C%20mong...](https://vulnia.com?vulnerabilities=rails%2C%20ruby%2C%20mongodb%2C%20mongoid)

(naturally, that link doesn't work, or didn't when I wrote this)

------
woodman
So I might be alone in this... but I can't see "Vulnia" without thinking about
vulvia, a vulva metropolis where Zaha Hadid has a major architectural
influence. Again, that might be a personal problem - but in the interest of
feedback, you've made me think of a vulva city.

------
lfx
Nice effort. But how do you determine score? Do you read one by one and then
assign numbers? What is the difference from 4 to 5?

------
jipipayo
i need feedback, even if you think this is a piece of shit. Thanks in advance

~~~
PeterWhittaker
WestCoastJustin had a few a good ones. Basically, show me more so that I know
why I should go further.

I like the list, I like the box for entering a technology, but you already
know what browser and OS I am using. Keep that list and box, perhaps on one
side, but show me another pane with some information about potential
vulnerabilities on my machine.

Start with what you know - my OS and browser - then have common but
unconfirmed SW, e.g., Adode (a good bet), either MS Office or Libre/Open
Office (pretty likely I have at least one), Pages, etc. (in my case, eh?). Add
a third section to that right-hand pane with some user profiles, e.g., "are
you a developer (vulnerabilities in brew? npm?)? an officer worker (typical
office stuff)? a designer (advanced Adobe products)?"

You could go a long way with those, without having to scan my machine.

Get some cred, write a scanner, offer that too. I might use it.

(I think it was CNet that used to have a service like that for Windows - I
really liked, but they dropped it before I dropped Windows, and that was a
long time ago.)

